# Moldy Grain Problems



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't know about anybody else, but I am having a terrible time this summer with getting bags of feed that have mold in them. Sometimes the majority of the bag looks good, but then at the end of the bag I'll find moldy clumps. 
I keep returning the bad bags to my feedstore and they always give me credit for them, but this is getting scary. I believe that my Queen alpine, Mindy, died as a result of eating moldy feed that I gave her . That was the first time I noticed the mold. There wasn't a lot, but Mindy was very dominant and no doubt ate some of the moldy feed.
My feedstore is a good place and I've been using them for 12 years and never had this kind of problem before.
Is anybody else (esp in the FL area) having problems with moldy grain? This has been with three different brands of feed for me; Horseman's Edge 10/10, Lucas Goat 16, and Omolene 300. 
I'm taking the Omolene back in a couple hours and I think I'm going to switch to the pellet Safechoice (14% protein) and alfalfa pellets to up the protein for my goats.
I'm really ready to rip my hair out here . My "poor doer" doe, Summer really needs to gain weight and she's such a picky eater. This is doing her no good .


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That's pretty bad!  I am sorry about your Mindy. That's just awful!
I don't buy pelleted feed any more, for my chickens or for my goats. Goats do not _have_ to get grain - especially if they are not pregnant or nursing. In fact, as long as they are getting good browse, hay, etc., it's better for their digestion if they get no grain at all. Can you get by with alfalfa hay instead? If you really want to give them grain, you can buy them bags of plain grain, like oats, barley, wheat, etc. Don't give them very much though - real grain is a lot richer than pelleted feed.

Edit - I just wanted to add that there may be situations (such as if their pasture is on very poor soil) where goats do need the grain. So if you don't feed grain, give them as high quality hay and pasture as you can, and keep an eye on their weight.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

THe only ones i am familar wiTH are sweeT or TexTured feeds. THose have a Tendancy To mold much quicker. I would Try and geT jusT a good goaT pelleT wiThouT any sweeT or molases elemenT and see if THaT helps. THaT sucks Thou. nice THe feed sTore is Taking care of iT!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

THanks guys. I definitely need to be feeding grain (or pellets) because Summer is so thin. And she is the worst eater!
You know, it just right now occurs to me that I should have her teeth checked by my vet...
I'm headed to the feed store in a few minutes. I'm thinking Safechoice and alfalfa pellets.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

isnT safechoice a molasses added horse pelleT?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

freedomstarfarm said:


> isnT safechoice a molasses added horse pelleT?


 I don't know, Logan. I'll see when I'm there. I know a lot of people feed it to their horses around here.


----------

